# Helmet mirrors



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I posted this in General Cycling too, but I thought I'd put in here too in hopes of getting more responses.

There's a guy in central Ohio who makes helmet mirrors from spokes. I'm pretty sure his name is Chuck Harris. Does anybody have info on how to contact him? He doesn't own a computer.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you go. I have both Chuck Harris mirror and Hubbub new improved mirror. Hubbub is better, this link talks about Chuck. http://www.hubbubcustom.com/Why_HubBub_Makes_A_Mirror.html


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

dphoenix said:


> Here you go. I have both Chuck Harris mirror and Hubbub new improved mirror. Hubbub is better, this link talks about Chuck. http://www.hubbubcustom.com/Why_HubBub_Makes_A_Mirror.html


Thanks. I don't know about the delivery complaint they had, but I've seen several of his mirrors turn black. Sure, he'll replace them but it's an inconvenience. I may ck out Hubbubs. I'm wayyy on the west side so it might be awhile before I get there.

The retaining thingie that tightens & loosens the helmet on my Bell Volt broke. I heard from a friend that TJ Maxx had Bell helmets for $9.95. I could hardly believe my eyes. I bought one, but I need a new mirror too.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

HubBub Custom Bicycles Online Store - Product Detail


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You don't need anything expensive, a mirror is a mirror. Third eye makes a great one for just $10 to $15 depending on the fastening system you prefer. You can get these on Amazon.

Third Eye® Mirrors


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Cycleaware makes one too that we like:

CycleAware rear view mirrors for cyclists, commuters, rowers


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

I know it's not a helmet mirror, but thought I would throw it out there for everyone watching...

http://www.messengermirror.com/

Works quite well and the price is right too...




.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I'm going to take a look at what Hubbub has to offer. I've probably had a dozen different brands of mirrors over 50 years of riding. I've had a couple of 3rd Eyes & they're just too fragile & go out of adjustment too easily. I'd be surprised if you could come up with one I hadn't tried. The one I bought from Chuck Harris is extremely rugged & stays perfectly adjusted even after getting knocked around in the back of the car. It's made entirely from spokes & it's really hard to bend them at short lengths. I have one on my helmet now & the reason I'm looking is because I have 1 helmets & my wife needs a mirror as well.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

No problems with my Take a Look mirror. Attaches to sunglasses.

Had it over two years now (3rd cycling season). Usually keep it in my sunglasse case when not using it.


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been using a third eye on lens micro mirror for over a year, it works very well for me. I was surprised, but I do use a big pair of rayban clubmasters that I put the mirror on the lens and it is plenty wide. Not the greatest glasses for going fast but I am not a fast rider


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I got my helmet mirror from the San Antonio bicycle club when we were down there visiting relatives. Check nearby clubs and see if they have any for fundraisers. Might not cost much more but just might have a neat logo.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought the Hubbub mirror & agree it's better than the ones Chuck Harris makes. Once you get it on your helmet & get it adjusted it stays that way. Very rugged & stiff but vertically compliant, guaranteed not to asplode in hot weather.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

Word is that Chuck passed away a couple of days ago. I didn't use his mirror (mine is a modified TAL) but I mourn his passing; I thought people here might want to know.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

confirmed:

Adventure Cycling Association: The Mirror Man: Looking Forward


----------

